# [phpmyadmin] Kollation - Was ist das?



## mKeimeier (10. Februar 2005)

Guten Abend!

In der Version 2.6.1-rc2 von phpmyadmin ist es notwendig, für jede Tabellenspalte eine Kollation anzugeben (mysql version: MySQL 4.1.9-nt). Dies war mir aus der alten Version nicht bekannt.

Nun zu meiner Frage: Wozu ist dieses da? Warum wird es bei mir immer autmotisch auf latin1_swedish_ci gestellt? Was ist überhaupt latin1_swedish_ci? Warum war es in den früheren Versionen nicht da?

Vielen Dank für Antworten schon jetzt!
mfg


----------



## mKeimeier (16. Februar 2005)

weiß niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## sNiXx (22. Februar 2005)

Hi,

 Das hab ich mich als Anfänger auch schon gefragt ^^
 Wäre echt nett wenn das jemand verraten könnte 

 sNiXx


----------



## ocb (23. Februar 2005)

Kollationen definieren die Sortierreihenfolge von Zeichenfolgen (z.B. in ORDER BY Klauseln). Wichtig ist das in der Regel nur bei der Verwendung von Sonderzeichen, etc., da hier unterschiedliche Regeln für die einzelnen Sprachen gelten. Warum das auf schwedische Sortierung voreingestellt ist, weiß ich nicht. Für deutsche Zeichenfolgen kann man latin1_german1_ci (a vor ä, o vor ö, usw. = DIN-1) oder latin1_german2_ci (ä vor a, usw. = DIN-2) benutzen.


----------

